# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Landelijk onderzoek antidepressiva

## DoorbreekDepressie

Op dit moment vindt er door heel Nederland een landelijk onderzoek plaats van de Rijksuniversiteit Groningen in samenwerking met instellingen door heel Nederland: Doorbreek het ritme van depressie.

Het onderzoek bekijkt de werkzaamheid van een training (gebaseerd op Cognitieve therapie) in het voorkomen van terugval in depressie, en wil weten of deze training een aanvulling of alternatief kan zijn voor antidepressiva. 

Gezocht worden mensen die:
- Geïnteresseerd zijn in een preventieve training (8x, op locaties door heel Nederland) 
- Antidepressiva gebruiken
- Momenteel hersteld zijn van meerdere depressies in het verleden
- Tussen de 18 en 65 jaar oud zijn 
- Bereid zijn eventueel onder begeleiding de antidepressiva af te bouwen, maar ook bereid zouden zijn eventueel door te gaan.

Zie ook www.doorbreek-depressie.nl of mail [email protected]

----------

